# Very interesting read !



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Exciting! GRF1-29/GHRP-2 serum GH test!*

Well in continued effor to help as much as i can on this board i decided to do some serum tesing of GH levels post peptide administration. We have seen quite a bit on synthetic GH and there is a lot of speculation of how much peptide is equivalent to how many IUs of GH etc but no testing as far as i know has been done on this board at least to see how different combo of pepetides affect serum GH levels. Now this protocol is different than injectable GH because you definitely need to be fasting. Having carbs/fats within a 2hour time causes somatostatin to prevent or markedly reduce release of GH from the pituitary. Also, the timins is different. WHen you inject peptides most studies or research shows that serum GH peaks at 30-40min mark. This is because you are not waiting for the synthetic GH to spread from injection site evenly throughout the blood. Within minutues of pituitary receiving the signal from peptides it does pretty much dump the GH immediately into blood stream so testing time is different.

Some of this was also because of the Egrifta (tesamorelin) approval by FDA and the crazy high dosage of single compound they used (2mg daily) to achieve results. We know that single use of a GHRH without the use of a GHRP at the same time does not release nearly as much GH as a combo does hence why they had to use such as high dosage to get meaninful results. Even in aftermarket prices using 2mg daily of tesamorelin makes it more expensive than GH from one of our reputable sponsors such as Mexi or TP.

This test was NOT do determine which brand works or does not and I do not want to get in to that at this time. This was more as an investigation to see if we can see a marked GH serum rise with peptide administration that we can put our finger on. I am sure at some point memebers will start to test different brands/dosages and combinations and post them accordingly but this is not the purpose of this test so please do ask for source of peptide.

To make sure everyone is clear i have been off GH for 5 weeks now. I like to run GH for 3-4months and off approx 1 month. I am only on TRT dosage of testosterone along with folli and Myo HMP. I am not on any other hormones of any kinds and not taking any AIs. So this is how the test went:

1) Yesteday fasting since 11pm the night before

2) Inject 500mcg of Mod GRF1-29 and 250mcg of GHRP-2 SubQ

3) Draw serum GH exactly 40min after injection

I know traditionally most people use the 100mcg/100mcg method but i somehow dont buy into 100mcg being the max dose and maxing out the receptor theory. Hence why tesamorelin worked a hell of a lot better at 2mg than it does at quarter of a dose. And so everyone is clear GHRH is a 44 amino acid chain. We know that the last 15 amino acids are completely useless. This is why the last 15 amino acids were cleaved and we came up with Sermorelin. Of course sermorelin was too short acting so different companies did different amino acid substitutions to make the half life longer. In order for Merck to make their product branded and make money they added the 15 amino acid chain and added a hexonyl group to make it last 8 hours and bam money in pocket.

So i used a pretty high dose but still significantly less than 2mg of any peptide to see what we get. I am sure in the future i can use less or more to see if my response changes. To make a long story short i was quite shocked and pleased with the results. My serum GH came at 12.8!

That is pretty awesome. To keep things in check in the recent Mexi Blacktop test testers were injecting 10iu of GH and their levels were 16-21 amongst the tests i have seen so far. So to get a level of 12.8 with just 750mcg of total peptides this is more equivalent to 4-5iu of GH at least. The best part is that this is your own GH so there are no antibody formation. There are many questions that stil remain such as:

1) Would i get similar results using less dosage such as 100/100mg? I dont know but i will try that at some point

2) Would i get even higher results if i used 1mg of GRF1-29 with 500mcg of GHRP-2. I do have to add that at the 250mcg of GHRP-2, i ate everything in my kitchen after the blood draw lol

3) Because of the hunger side effect of GHRP-2, i would next like to try a combo of GRF1-29/Ipamorelin to see what king of results i get.

But no matter what i am super excited to get this level of GH rise with compounds that are pretty inexpensive and possibly even safer


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Would any one give this ago ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

So it was a 500mcg cjc-250mcg ghrp in a single shot? Giving around 4-5iu natty hgh.

I think the cost might outweight the benifits at those doses, say you were after 10iu hgh double the dose above being your daily dose.

1mg mod (cjc) ed

0.5mg ghrp ed

Mod is 2mg vials

Ghrp is 5mg vials

Ghrp will last 20 days, but you would need 10 cjc vials to last 20 days

Say £15-25 per vial £165-275 every 20days. Which works out £230-385 every 4weeks (28days)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Would be nice for who ever tested it to do a few dose variations to find out if another ratio would be better, ie more ghrp and less cjc would bring the cost down.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

true but add ur natty gh on top and you have 4/8 ius


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm just thinking if 500mcg cjc+250mcg g2 produces 4-5iu then won't:

100mcg cjc+ 50mcg g2 x5 ed produce the same over a longer period making the 100mcg or each x3-5 ed (the normal sugested doses) about right?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

So carbs/fats shouldn't be consumed 2 hours before AND 2 hours after taking the peps?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

yes


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

2 hours before and 30 min after


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been doing 3 hours before and a minimum of 30 mins after.

2 hours should make things slightly simpler on busy days.

Thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just bare in mind that the boom dose experiment was done on a 12 hour fast mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a few points....

there is nothing to say that 100mcg is the highest dose to use in fact MOD GRF 1-29 (not sure why he went into the whole 1-44 etc but anyways) this dose is used to match the saturation dose of GHRP you can and should use more if ou can afford, the saturation dose for a GHRP is just that a saturation dose it is not a maximum dose it is a dose where adding more will not give you the same return, so 1mcg per kg (not 100mcg but 1mcg per kg) will give you optimum results if you did 2mcg per kg you would not get double the return in fact there is data on Dat's site that shows you will get approx 27% return by doubling the dose and this will diminish even further the more you add to a point of 4mcg per kg where anything above this there is no extra return so i am unsure where this "you cannot use more than 100mcg theory came from) guys use this dose as a "its easier to calculate as i am damn sure not everyone who uses peptides is 100kg 

boom dosing is not new and does give back results but the majority of people on peptides use them because they are cheaper than GH you use the above doses multiple times per day from a decent supplier (chinese crap that costs a few $ per vial) and lets see how cheaper that works out.

plus if you do 5 x saturation dose (lets say for a 100kg guy) per day you will get the same IU comparison it says above to GH so 4-5iu per day not sure why this boom experiment is new looking at that?? if i use 100mcg of GHRP-2/100mcg of GRF 5 x day then i would get 4-5iu of GH per day of natural non synthetic GH and i would not be boom dosing i really do not see the benefit in boom dosing unless you are doing the multiple shots per day then this once per day? but then you go into cost issues.

i am currently trailing 4 x day GHRP-2/GHRH then a boom dose of 1000mcg of IPAM/250mcg GHRH at bed time as IPAM is dual compartment and has a slightly longer life than other GHRP's (+25%) so it will give me the initial release then 4-5hrs later another one but this is a trial to see if it is worth it but i is costly.

i see nothing groundbreaking in this initial post from PM above to be fair.......

just to clarify you do not need to leave it 2hrs post food and 30min pre food 1hour before a 15 minutes post is long enough.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for ur input Paul . i think this was done to avoid multiple shots but results ie 5ius off gh?

do u not think this is worth wile then ?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> thanks for ur input Paul . i think this was done to avoid multiple shots but results ie 5ius off gh?
> 
> do u not think this is worth wile then ?
> 
> thanks


the problem i have with this is that not everyone will have the same result (as we are not all the same) in my opinion you could get the same result from 3 x saturation dose spread through the day mainly because i believe frequency is far more important than dose, from what i have seen with myself in such a small time i have done the high dose IPAM at night i believe it has value having one boom dose but only because IPAM will give an extra pulse hours later, BUT cost is an issue for many and that is why i do not believe this to be worth it as you say for the majority of users........

my results from 3 x saturation dose of good quality peptides have been better than any non pharma GH including Hyge but thats just me but then i don't feel the need to boast how many IU's i use as a form of "I am better than you" type thing.......it seems that it is a sort of Alpha branding to say that someone uses 10+iu of GH from what ever source yet there physique screams "REALLY YOU USE GH" what next boom dose 3-5 x day? i see nothing wrong with 3-5 x day on saturation dose or below of decent peptides.....but that's just my opinion......it is not to say i am right...

at the end of the day try it for yourself don't rely on others doing the ground work do it yourself see what it gives (this is not aimed at @reza85 it is a general observation)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back.

I think the main issue here is that every one wont have the same results using same protocall.

Me personally was interested in this only as it involves a single jab a day instead off 3/5.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice thread this.

I've been using ghrp-6/mod grf for a few week now. Thought I would give this a try before using hgh as it's a little cheaper and also quite effective fdrom what I've read.

I've not been getting any hunger from the 6 for nearly 2 week now, but I did change labs from an unlabelled on to a labelled (EU labs) so might switch back. I've been leaving 2-3 hours between meals before jabbing and leaving 20mins after eating before using it again.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Nice thread this.
> 
> I've been using ghrp-6/mod grf for a few week now. Thought I would give this a try before using hgh as it's a little cheaper and also quite effective fdrom what I've read.
> 
> I've not been getting any hunger from the 6 for nearly 2 week now, but I did change labs from an unlabelled on to a labelled (EU labs) so might switch back. I've been leaving 2-3 hours between meals before jabbing and leaving 20mins after eating before using it again.


Been trying this for a few days now and must say holding s**t loads off water and feeling pumped all the time but also tired and lethargic. Sleep has been Epic 9 hours nite some times 10


----------

